# Space: Above and Beyond



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Reminder - the box set of the "Complete" series for this Fox sci-fi show comes out this Tuesday (9-6).

Interestingly enough, this title is apparently not mainstream enough for the typical online vendors (amazon lists it through third-party links, not at DVDPlanet, deepdiscountdvd, or on dvdpricesearch). It is on BB's site however.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It's also in BB's ad this week. Unfortunately I won't get the bundle discount because I already have Firefly (gotta get to those unaired episodes before Serenity) and am not interested in X-Files or whatever the other option is.

Rodney Rowland was in an episode of NYPD Blue and something else before that. Have the others shown up anywhere or did they not return to the face of the earth?


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

James Morrison (McQueen) showed up in the last half of 24 last season. Kristin Cloke played the (doomed) teacher in the first Final Destination movie (not suprising, as Glen Morgan and James Wong also did that movie as well as this show).


----------

